# Anyone want to order a new Merckx with me?



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

I am one of these people who gets sponsored by a shop and gets deal on equipment. I am thinking of getting a EMX-5 for the up coming season - a bike that can be carried by the shop, but not typically. The owner must order 2 frames - so if you want in for some off of retail send me a PM and we can talk. The order will 100% go through the shop at a later time and I'm not sure of the discount, but it will be something. 

Send a PM if you're interested.


----------

